# 2015 skeeter TZX 190 bass boat yamaha vmax 150hp 29k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2015 skeeter tzx 190 yamaha vmax 150hp 29k 42 hours super clean super nice
pics on request call brad at 409-370-3555 boat has factory hds5 gps, and two hds7 units one on bow and the other off to the side of dash, also minnekota maxxum 80lb thrust trolling motor.


----------

